# bonjour aide pour masquer IP



## SilenceSonore (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour voila j'ai un imac intel en 20 pouce et une freebox ( la dernière ) et j'aimerais m'inscrire sur un forum mais que l'on ne puisse pas lire d'information sur moi , donc masquer l'adresse IP au modérateur ou autres .

Comment cela est t'il possible si bien sur c'est possible ?

merci d'avance


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (3 Août 2008)

SilenceSonore a dit:


> Bonjour voila j'ai un imac intel en 20 pouce et une freebox ( la dernière ) et j'aimerais m'inscrire sur un forum mais que l'on ne puisse pas lire d'information sur moi , donc masquer l'adresse IP au modérateur ou autres .
> 
> Comment cela est t'il possible si bien sur c'est possible ?
> 
> merci d'avance



... la cacher je ne pense pas, la modifier, oui.
... Il existe des logiciels qui font cela, soit disant, pour préserver la vie privée de chacun.
... Vaste débat, non ???


----------



## daffyb (3 Août 2008)

il te faut passer par un proxy. Google est ton ami.
http://www.proxy.org


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

SilenceSonore a dit:


> Bonjour voila j'ai un imac intel en 20 pouce et une freebox ( la dernière ) et j'aimerais m'inscrire sur un forum mais que l'on ne puisse pas lire d'information sur moi , donc masquer l'adresse IP au modérateur ou autres .
> 
> Comment cela est t'il possible si bien sur c'est possible ?
> 
> merci d'avance



- la seule méthode c'est le proxy 
et encore en choisir un vraiment bon qui anonymise vraiment  ( il y en a beaucoup ne le font pas vraiment)
Et si c'est pour poster sur un forum où tu es déjà ,sous un autre nom ,c'est rarement utile, les habitués reconnaissent vite les styles et tics divers

c'est pour avoir plusieurs pseudos  sur macg?*


--
* bien sur que non , sans doute un forum de hack ou P2P limite...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2008)

Trop tard. On sait déjà qui tu es et ton identité a été transmise à qui de droit.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

il y a aussi NetShade (shareware).

mais, il n'est pas compatible avec FireFox, Mozilla ou NetScape.


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2008)

Je t'avertis que si c'est pour ensuite venir demander de l'aide parce que tu as un Mac dont tu n'as ni le mot de passe, ni les DVD d'installation, ni la facture, ça va ch*er dans la colle ! 




Ceci dit, c'est vraiment légal d'utiliser ce genre de contournement ?


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2008)

Bah ! C'est pas notre problème après tout.

Ce qui l'est davantage est que, une nouvelle fois, on pose une question _réseau_ dans un forum _système_. Tsss ... Y en a qui feraient mieux de rester anonymes ...  Je déplace vers Internet.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Août 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Bah ! C'est pas notre problème après tout.



... Regardez lui ;o)))
... La semaine re-dernière, j'ai pris part à un fil portant sur Azureus, ensuite j'ai été interdit d'accès au forum pendant 2 jours (IP blacklistée) !!! Bon, honnêtement je ne sais pas si c'est en rapport car lors de mon réintégration après une pluie d'email, on m'a simplement signifié que c'était une erreur !!!

... Maintenant si, je pense que ça peut devenir notre problème (nous, pas vous les modos) si l'objet du post porte sur une technologie border_line en terme de légalité !!! Dans le doute, je me suis même retenu de donner des noms de logiciels proxy ou des liens url !!!


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2008)

Je maintiens, je me fiche pas mal de savoir ce qui est fait, du moment qu'on ne me le dit pas ; _a contrario_ si on est suffisamment naïf pour dire que l'on va pirater, cela n'est plus recevable, bien entendu. Il faut être _un peu_ subtil, quand même.
Quand quelqu'un achète une voiture qui monte à 250 km/h (bridée ...) dans un pays où la vitesse maximale autorisée est 130 km/h, on peut se douter qu'il _risque_ de se mettre hors-la-loi. Pour autant, il a le droit d'acheter sa voiture, pas vrai ?
Donc, même chose, si on dit que l'on a _besoin_ de garder son IP secrète _via_ un anonymiseur (horrible, ce mot), je n'ai pas forcément à porter de jugement sur le sujet : le but est peut-être louable, qui sait ?


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2008)

Ma question était de savoir si c'est légal (de masquer son adresse IP); c'est oui ou c'est non.


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2008)

Ma réponse est : je n'en sais rien 

Mais je pense que c'est tout à fait légal, pour une raison assez simple : cela peut rendre service et l'état peut _quand même_ contrôler. Dans la mesure où les gens qui fournissent des services de ce genre sont sans doute contraints de conserver leurs logs plusieurs mois (6) comme les FAI, il y a possibilité de remonter des filières.

Par ailleurs, il est bien pratique de pouvoir modifier son IP, dans le cas de tests d'accès depuis l'extérieur à un service disponible sur Internet.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2008)

J'ajouterais qu'il y a quelques mois, le Parlement Européen a réaffirmé que l'IP était une donnée personnelle et donc protégée.

[nota : je ne me souviens plus du texte et de la formulation exacte mais c'est en gros ce qui était rapporté]


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ma question était de savoir si c'est légal (de masquer son adresse IP); c'est oui ou c'est non.



Pour reprendre bompi, je n'en sais rien non plus...  Mais à mon sens, ça n'a rien d'illégal. Dans un Etat démocratique. Dans un Etat totalitaire c'est un autre problème...

Un peu de lecture pour notre ami SilenceSonore: Le guide pratique du blogger et du cyberdissident, de Reporters sans frontières.



> Les blogs passionnent, inquiètent, dérangent, interpellent. Certain les méprisent, d&#8217;autres les tiennent pour les prophètes d&#8217;un nouvelle révolution de l&#8217;information.
> De fait, parce qu&#8217;ils délient les langues des citoyens ordinaires, ils sont un formidable outil pour la liberté d&#8217;expression. Dans les pays où la censure est reine, lorsque les médias traditionnels vivent à l&#8217;ombre du pouvoir, les bloggers sont souvent les seuls véritables journalistes. Ils sont les seuls à publier une information indépendante, quitte à déplaire à leur gouvernement et parfois au risque de leur liberté.
> Reporters sans frontières a conçu ce guide pour les aider, par des conseils pratiques et des astuces techniques, à préserver leur anonymat, à contourner la censure - en identifiant la technique la mieux adaptée à chaque situation -, mais aussi à lancer un blog dans de bonnes conditions, à le faire connaître - en optimisant son référencement sur les moteurs de recherche -, et à asseoir sa crédibilité via le respect de quelques règles éthiques et journalistiques.



Y a de tout, au plus simple... au plus blindé, ce qui nécessite quelques notions tout de même...  Tout ça est-ce bien nécessaire pour ne pas se faire repérer par un modérateur?


----------

